# Ancient Trigonometry



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Fyi. A Babylonian trig table from ancient Babylonia, southern Iraq. 

https://phys.org/news/2017-08-mathematical-mystery-ancient-babylonian-clay.html


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

> "This is a rare example of the ancient world teaching us something new," he says.


Idiot.

People have no friggin' idea of just how much knowledge from the ancient world is lost.

Just what was destroyed in the library at Alexandria by the Caliph Omar in the 7th century A.D., we will never know. A great deal of what we do have from the Greeks, Romans, and Persians, still hasn't been translated into any modern western language.


Good read, Mark. Thanks for posting that.


Delta


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Fyi. A Babylonian trig table from ancient Babylonia, southern Iraq.
> 
> https://phys.org/news/2017-08-mathematical-mystery-ancient-babylonian-clay.html


Yup, read that on sciencedaily. Mostly, seems the dates for when we first learned stuff keeps getting pushed further & further back.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It was their Construction Master calculator. 

_________________


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The Mayans and other Pre Columbian Americans used the base 60 system.... 

Base 12 has most of the advantages of the Base 60, thus its survival in English currency and the inch feet measurements.


Any where you have a government taxing farmers in a flood plain that looses most of its benchmarks you need to develop a system of surveying/math that can handle the big floods and return the farmers to their plots of land.

The protection racket called government requires the simultaneous growth of a bookkeeping and surveying boundaries/ Taxes due... :sad:

I see everyday New construction that is performed by persons with only a fraction of the skills their predecessors just 25 years ago held commonly. I assume it is much like construction was during the long fall of the Roman Empire to Barbarian Invaders, ever lower quality standards.... and lower real wages....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Knowledge is power, those that had been in charge do not want you to have either.

The Irish contribution to the world was saving the written word from the advancing Roman armies.

http://historynewsnetwork.org/article/124516


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

That would certainly explain the "Dumbing down of America" :sad:


----------



## harmcorplumbing (Apr 15, 2018)

Ancient architecture is very interesting - wish we knew more.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

harmcorplumbing said:


> Ancient architecture is very interesting - wish we knew more.




These are a few of the guys who shed the spotlight on some of the aspects of ancient architecture.They built on the findings of their predecessors in this order.

Marcus Vitruvious, Andrea Palladio and more recently,Isaac Ware and Inigo Jones.

Their writings are quite interesting.


----------



## MarkL (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you. Very interesting.


----------

